# KVM Bitcoin VPS Servers in Kosovo | From $5



## BalkanVPS (Feb 24, 2016)

BalkanVPS.com


Hello!


We are a small ISP in Priština, Republic of Kosovo. We operate our own datacenter and provide internet, IPTV and hosting services.



Virtual Private Servers:


Starter


1 CPU Core


10 GB HDD


KVM


512 mb ram


1 Gbit/s connection


$5.00


Order here!



Basic


2 CPU Cores


50 GB HDD


KVM


1 GB ram


1 Gbit/s connection


$15.00


Order here!



More plans on our website!



Hardware
We only use the newest enterprise grade hardware on all our nodes which run virtual servers. All of our services feature a 1 Gbit/s Unmetered shared connection and use KVM virtualisation giving you full control!


Connection
All virtual servers are connected to a 1Gbit/s Unmetered Shared Port.


We also offer:


- 1 Gbit/s Unmetered Dedicated
- 10 Gbit/s Unmetered Dedicated


_Not satisfied?_ No problem!


We offer all of our customers a 7 day money back guarantee.


_Need a custom solution?_ No Problem!


Please contact us and we will give you a custom quote!



Payment Methods


Bitcoin, Credit/Debit Card, Wire Transfer, Moneygram, PaySafe Card



Support


We are committed to providing excellent services for all of our customers and therefore we are happy to go an extra mile for any of our clients.
Our highly experienced support team is here when you need it the most 24/7 and able to assist you with any issue you may have - be it reinstalling a server or repairing your equipment in colocation!



Security


All nodes are kept under strict 24 hour security within our own data center with CCTV, 24/7 onsite staff and UPS power backup generators.



Questions?


We will be very happy to answer them! Please contact us via any of our contact details on our site or use this form!


Test IP:  84.22.50.247


----------

